

Spend the 3 day weekend hacking big data - win $1000 cash + other prizes - LisaG
http://commoncrawl.org/common-crawl-code-contest-extended-through-the-holiday-weekend/

======
5c4r3d
O'Reilly Data Science Kit does look sweet.
<http://shop.oreilly.com/category/get/data-science-kit.do> I have Beautiful
Data but I haven't bought the others yet. Winning them would be way better
than paying for them ;)

~~~
incision
That's the great thing about O'Reilly Safari, you can easily have them all
just a tap away for the price of a subscription. I love my collection of
physical O'Reilly books, but I doubt I'll buy too many more.

It's a win/win. They've lost some print sales and likely gained a subscriber
for life.

------
pav3l
Just Googled the "O'Reilly Data Science Kit" mentioned as one of the prizes
and it looks like a really good deal!

<http://shop.oreilly.com/category/get/data-science-kit.do>

------
Aloisius
Oooo, access pass to Strata + Hadoop World. Nice.

